# co2 system flooded into my tank,



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

my missus put my co2 system on top of my tank and some of the liquid has entered my tank i have done a 40% water change but my plants have a fur all over them any ideas on what it is and how to get rid of it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn, that's gotta be a mess.

What color is the fur? It's possible it's algae that popped up around the same time purely by coincidence.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

you talk about small white things.if yes use a powerhead pointing to the bottom of the tank and leave it like that for 1-2 days.the powerhead should remove all that stuff from the plants and the bottom and the filter will clear that.good luck.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

its like a fibirous root system but all over the plant.
my limnobium has grown 6''longer and 4-5'' more depth in 1 week so something has to be right as it is supposed to be high light and my light is only around 1.7wgp...
any way done nearly 75%water change and rinsed 1/2 filter foam in de-chlorinated water.
hopefully it will be fine.
i have had one loss (1 neon tetra) first one in 8months....


----------

